# kitten/ cat food brands



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

just wondering what people thought was the best food NUTRION wise 
i use iams but wondered what royal canin was like.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I use this Dog Food and Cat Food | Frank's Pro Gold Premium Pet Food | Cat Food
Royal canin is a good food but very expensive and I dont like Iams as they do uneccessary testing on animals


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

leggy said:


> just wondering what people thought was the best food NUTRION wise
> i use iams but wondered what royal canin was like.


 How can any cat lover use iams?
http://www.iamscruelty.com


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Hill Science Plan & Hills Natures Best
Royal Canine
ProPlan & Purina
James Wellbeloved
Eukanuba

Are all premium complete pet foods. Any of these are great. Dry food is much better for either dog or cat as it helps to keep the teeth healthy.
There is very little difference in them, proplan&purina seem to be more palatable and the most popular at our practice, it is also one of the best value for money, Hills is the most expansive as it was the first of its kind on the market and it has its loyal followers (I'm one). Royal Canine has a great varaity range.
I feed my cat Hills and my dog James Wellbeloved (she has bad skin allergies and this is the only food I have found that doesn't effect her, even the veterinary prescription diets didn't help).

Iams is one of the better 'supermarket' bought foods but I wouldn't feed it (see post above).


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> How can any cat lover use iams?
> http://www.iamscruelty.com


which is why im asking about different brands.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I use pro-plan for my kitties, its the sensitive version I use as one has a jippy tum, but all three love that food.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

one of my herd has gippybelly too, so he has to have royal canin sensible.

royal canin is the only food i can safely feed them all on withoutat least one of them getting the squits, not cheep though.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I now feed Costco's own brand Kirkland Signature complete dried cat food, which suits my cats fine

Before Costco arrived, I fed Pro Plan and previous to that Techni-Cal, Arden Grange and Hills.

To be quite honest I don't think there's much difference between the main brands.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

BecciBoo said:


> Hill Science Plan & Hills Natures Best
> Royal Canine
> ProPlan & Purina
> James Wellbeloved
> ...


It's not just IAMs that test on animals, Hills do, Proplan do, James Wellbeloved and Royal Canin have been taken over by Mars (if I remember correctly) who do too.

Uncaged Campaigns: Pet food and animal testing

So it's all very well avoiding IAMs, but you've recommended other foods who are guilty of it too.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I personally don't rate dry food for cats. One of the leading brands nearly killed my cat. All the vets I know recommend wet food all the way now (apparently struvite growth has been proven to be more about moisture levels generally rather than food acidity), so picking a good one is really important as there aren't many around. I would highly recommend Nature's Menu, you can get it from Jollye's and the likes very easily and it's very high quality. There's also raw feeding if you can get into that.


----------



## blackcat38 (May 31, 2008)

I feed Orijen to my cats and dogs. One of my cats is very fussy so I've tried a lot of foods, wet and dry, orijen came out on top. I also have a VERY fussy dog, and she has taken to it really well. Plus its all meat and veg, no grains. My cats and dogs love it! it is expensive but I buy in bulk now so it's a little cheaper.


----------



## blackcat38 (May 31, 2008)

KathyM said:


> I would highly recommend Nature's Menu, you can get it from Jollye's and the likes very easily and it's very high quality. There's also raw feeding if you can get into that.


I think it was nature's chicken and trip that I bought for my dog, but she didn't touch it. however the 3 out of 4 cats did like it, so if you looking for wet food maybe you should give it ago. 
The UK Natural Pet Food Shop
After reading about it I really wanted to feed my dog this, thought it would be really good for her and she'd enjoy it but she sniffed and walked away! but I would still recommend it for cats and dogs for the nutrition


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> It's not just IAMs that test on animals, Hills do, Proplan do, James Wellbeloved and Royal Canin have been taken over by Mars (if I remember correctly) who do too.
> 
> Uncaged Campaigns: Pet food and animal testing
> 
> So it's all very well avoiding IAMs, but you've recommended other foods who are guilty of it too.


I recommended the ones I recommended as a veterinary nurse. I am not against animal testing only testing where the animals are kept in cruel conditions.



KathyM said:


> I personally don't rate dry food for cats. One of the leading brands nearly killed my cat. All the vets I know recommend wet food all the way now (apparently struvite growth has been proven to be more about moisture levels generally rather than food acidity), so picking a good one is really important as there aren't many around. I would highly recommend Nature's Menu, you can get it from Jollye's and the likes very easily and it's very high quality. There's also raw feeding if you can get into that.


The Vets where I work (and other practices/hospitals where I have worked) all recommend feeding a complete dry diet only to cats and dogs. If you feed a good quality diet and the animal has plenty of fresh water (and no underlying urinary problems) then a completely dry diet should not be a problem. A lot now have a high s/o index (to prevent urine crystals forming) and It is much better for there teeth!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

I am now feeding the moggies go cat because Freebie can't eat JWB or similar quality food and trying to keep him away from it is a total nightmare. And the grey squatter cat is now an almost permanent member of the household so with four to feed go cat it is.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

BecciBoo said:


> I recommended the ones I recommended as a veterinary nurse. I am not against animal testing only testing where the animals are kept in cruel conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> The Vets where I work (and other practices/hospitals where I have worked) all recommend feeding a complete dry diet only to cats and dogs. If you feed a good quality diet and the animal has plenty of fresh water (and no underlying urinary problems) then a completely dry diet should not be a problem. A lot now have a high s/o index (to prevent urine crystals forming) and It is much better for there teeth!


 Every vet I've ever spoken to has also recommended dry cat food. For the last 30+ years that I have kept a number of cats, I have always fed kibble as part of their diet and never had a problem apart from Mr Wiggins who had bowel problems too which weren't helped by the fact that he didn't drink enough.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

BecciBoo said:


> It is much better for there teeth!


I hardly think this is fact! Cats generally have better oral health on a RAW and BARF diet then on a kibble, and kibble cracks under pressure as opposed to bones which grinds and RAW doesn't allow tartar/plaque to form in the first place. :2thumb:


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> I hardly think this is fact! Cats generally have better oral health on a RAW and BARF diet then on a kibble, and kibble cracks under pressure as opposed to bones which grinds and RAW doesn't allow tartar/plaque to form in the first place. :2thumb:


This is FACT! Most good quality dry diets now have a dental formula included! And we can leave the RAW and BARF diet argument for the thread above. What people choose to feed there animals is there choice but the OP was asking about commercially produced diets!


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

thanks becciboo:2thumb:
i want to come off iams but want something that will keep their coats lovely and glossy black.


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Having fed my cat commercial cat food and dried food i can honestly say i was shocked when at only around a year old he was suffering from gingivitis, sore, red swollen gums. This was down to dried food. Vets may well recommend dried food but personally i do not believe this is sound advise.

My cat has been on the RAW diet for six months now. His teeth and gums are back in perfect health and i have a list as long as my arm on the other benefits we have noticed since him being on this diet.

I dont think anyone can shout FACT this or FACT that. From my personal experience it was dried food which gave my young cat bad teeth. I wouldnt recommend any to be honest but i do understand RAW isnt for everyone.

Vets and vet nurses arent always right. Large animal food companies invest an awful lot of money in the veterinary world so it makes sense that vets and vet nurses are so in favour of using/ recommending commercial animal foods. 

Good luck with your choice and good luck finding a food your cat can stomach. It seems a lot more people now a days are having trouble with finding the 'right' food for there precious pets.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

That is so true. My vets recommend Hills diets, because they sell it. Hills is mediocre quality at extortionate prices. Any owner can do much better researching their pets diet than listening blindly to people motivated by money.


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> That is so true. My vets recommend Hills diets, because they sell it. Hills is mediocre quality at extortionate prices. Any owner can do much better researching their pets diet than listening blindly to people motivated by money.


Carful LisaLQ we might be agreeing with each other for once :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> That is so true. My vets recommend Hills diets, because they sell it. Hills is mediocre quality at extortionate prices. Any owner can do much better researching their pets diet than listening blindly to people motivated by money.


I don't know how you dare say that a Vet Nurse is motivated by money. I work very long hours and very hard for very little money because I love my job and I am dedicated to helping animals. As does every nurse I know.

We recommend ANY good quality diet, not just one brand...any practice can buy any food product as most order through the one big company that stock all of the ones I listed previously. 

I understand that you can feed what diet you choose, but I think it is bang out of order slagging off the veterinary profession. Vets and nurse train damn hard to do there jobs and do its for the love and care of the animals. I have trained and researched for years and I believe that these are the best diets for dogs and cats, and I feed them to my own animals also.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

BecciBoo said:


> I don't know how you dare say that a Vet Nurse is motivated by money. I work very long hours and very hard for very little money because I love my job and I am dedicated to helping animals. As does every nurse I know.
> 
> We recommend ANY good quality diet, not just one brand...any practice can buy any food product as most order through the one big company that stock all of the ones I listed previously.
> 
> I understand that you can feed what diet you choose, but I think it is bang out of order slagging off the veterinary profession. Vets and nurse train damn hard to do there jobs and do its for the love and care of the animals. I have trained and researched for years and I believe that these are the best diets for dogs and cats, and I feed them to my own animals also.


 
To cut a long story short our sanctuary had a litter of 5 x 17 day old kittens that couldnt stay with their mum.They were emaciated when I took them last night. I struggled all night to keep them hydrated(they have had antibiotics as per the vet). Today I took them into the vets and the nurses have kept them in all day giving them fluids and tube feeding them and tonight a senior vet has taken them home so she can keep a close eye on them. The reason they all rallied round and helped was for the love of animals and certainly wasnt money motivated.
Long live Vet nurses and the vets they work so hard for:notworthy:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

BecciBoo said:


> This is FACT! Most good quality dry diets now have a dental formula included! And we can leave the RAW and BARF diet argument for the thread above. What people choose to feed there animals is there choice but the OP was asking about commercially produced diets!


Any evidence to back up that 'fact' ?
Dental formula or not, dry kibble does nothing for teeth, and 9/10 _encourages_ oral problems. I never said (or forced) the OP should feed RAW or BARF, did I? I merely pointed out that it's hardly 'fact' that dry food is the best formula if dental problems are a concern. 



LisaLQ said:


> That is so true. My vets recommend Hills diets, because they sell it. Hills is mediocre quality at extortionate prices. Any owner can do much better researching their pets diet than listening blindly to people motivated by money.


I don't think Vets or Vet nurses are motivated by money themselves (not all of them, anyway) however I have found a lot of vets will push vet diets on people because the sell them, not necessarily because they are good for said cat (hope that makes sense?).


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Any evidence to back up that 'fact' ?
> Dental formula or not, dry kibble does nothing for teeth, and 9/10 _encourages_ oral problems. I never said (or forced) the OP should feed RAW or BARF, did I? I merely pointed out that it's hardly 'fact' that dry food is the best formula *if dental problems are a concern. *
> 
> 
> ...


That is not what you said originally....and If dental problems were a concern I would be advising a dry veterinary prescription diet (such as Hills t/d...first one to come into my head at this hour in the morning as we don't have many patients that require 'teeth diet') and using aquadent oral solution until dental surgery could be performed and then maintaining the teeth with dentegen oral solution and dentegen chews if a dog!

It is fact and I will dig out the literature at work over the next few days (length of time will depend on how busy we are). Everything in the veterinary world comes with literature to prove why and how it works! I also have studied nutrition so I will dig out some of my own notes.

As for the last comment, as I pointed out in my previous post, the majority of veterinary practices use the same company to order in stock, and this company can supply ALL types of food...not just one that they push...vets will have there favorite that they think works and a long time ago Hills was pushed a lot because it was the only diet of that type available on the market! I also worked in a large Veterinary Hospital that has been sponsored by Royal Canine, but they still stocked and supplied all the other brands!


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> To cut a long story short our sanctuary had a litter of 5 x 17 day old kittens that couldnt stay with their mum.They were emaciated when I took them last night. I struggled all night to keep them hydrated(they have had antibiotics as per the vet). Today I took them into the vets and the nurses have kept them in all day giving them fluids and tube feeding them and tonight a senior vet has taken them home so she can keep a close eye on them. The reason they all rallied round and helped was for the love of animals and certainly wasnt money motivated.
> Long live Vet nurses and the vets they work so hard for:notworthy:


:2thumb: This is what people don't realise! I hope the kittens are all ok and do well


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Woah there - take a deep breath and get hold of yourself. I did not say you or veterinary nurses were motivated by money. I did however say that vets push a certain diet, which is known not to be very high quality or even suitable for some animals, because they sell it. It's called business - of course they promote what they sell, they want to sell it!

Considering my sister used to be a vets nurse I think you need to take a slight step back and see things for what they are. I dont think vet nurses are motivated by money - that would be ridiculous. However I do know that veterinary practises recommend what they sell because they need to make money. That's why many vets wont give out prescriptions for you to buy your drugs at half the price elsewhere - they need money to keep afloat!

However I completely disagree that veterinary diets are pushed on owners for anything other than because they sell them. If the vets truly believed they were the best diets, I would consider changing vets because they clearly know nothing of animal nutrition. Eg I know of people who've had "hypoallergenic" diets pushed on them that contained the ingredients their dogs were allergic to - purely because they sold that food at £45 a sack.

And one vet went one further, realised there was a market for high quality food and started his own food company - it's called Burns - and guess what - it's so expensive most people cant afford it, and no better than any other natural dog food on the market!

So dont say some vets aren't motivated by money - the vet nurses aren't I can guarantee that - but the vets most certainly are - it's how they keep in business!


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Agree again Lisa. We wernt having a 'pop' at you Beciboo. I for one know how hard working and bloody underpaid vet nurses are for the job and dedication they do.

What myself and Lisa were getting at is that vets are businesses and they are there to make money, simple as that. Yes there is a love and passion for animal health and welfare but money make the world go round and vets wouldnt last long if they did it all for nothing.


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> Woah there - take a deep breath and get hold of yourself. I did not say you or veterinary nurses were motivated by money. I did however say that vets push a certain diet, which is known not to be very high quality or even suitable for some animals, because they sell it. It's called business - of course they promote what they sell, they want to sell it!
> 
> Considering my sister used to be a vets nurse I think you need to take a slight step back and see things for what they are. I dont think vet nurses are motivated by money - that would be ridiculous. However I do know that veterinary practises recommend what they sell because they need to make money. That's why many vets wont give out prescriptions for you to buy your drugs at half the price elsewhere - they need money to keep afloat!
> 
> ...


You clearly have been to very different vets than I work for. We do give out prescriptions for clients to buy medications off the internet, and we don't push certain diets or anything onto clients, we give them all the options available to them (with price quotes) and they make the choice.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

In which case you're one in a million, as the majority (no, in fact all) of the vets we've used in various parts of the country have all pushed the one diet they sell.

Of course some vets are better than others, but vets have very little training in diet. I wouldn't feed any of the vet diets to my pet unless it was a presciption diet life or death situation, one that I couldn't source elsewhere from a better brand or make myself.

Some vets and rescues support IAMs also (eg. the removal of muscles, bones, kidneys etc to induce suffering and organ failure in order to test thier diets) - which to me is completely against what vets should be aiming for - keeping animals happy and healthy.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Just as an example about the costs a vet will charge....

£140+ for a rat spay - more than I was quoted for a 28kg DOG. Despite their expert care (in that they couldn't even sex one of my rats and assured me she was a hermaphrodite) that rat died in recovery from blood loss.

£1 per carprofen pill for our dane (which I can get online for 20-50p per pill if they would give a prescription).

That is just one of my local vets. To be fair to them - they are improving, but they are definitely money motivated. A couple of years back they had a lovely vet called Rui working there who did care more about the animals than the cost (he charged a small animal rate rather than full price, and didn't ask for a consult fee in following consults), and was prepared to learn from us (and vice versa!) but he left to work in another practise (or return to Portugal, I cant remember). No doubt the head guy wasn't too pleased with the figures when he was charging less than his boss!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Our vets sell Royal Canin food but never try to push sales of it. They charge by the size of the animal and cover most species. They never charge for the treatment of any of the sanctuaries hedgehogs and are always helpful and caring.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

So are my vets! 

Out of interest I went into the vets who work out of our local Pets at Home and asked how much to castrate my GSD - I was quoted just under £150. My friend works for a vet group and they charge more than this. My vet charges £90.

Not all vets are out to make a killing - just a living!


----------



## sue (Mar 17, 2005)

Our kittens have Royal Canin baby cat then Kitten 36 and then adult, usually intense hairball. it is expensive granted but very good and I wouldn't use anything else now. The dogs have Royal Canin too.


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

sue said:


> Our kittens have Royal Canin baby cat then Kitten 36 and then adult, usually intense hairball. it is expensive granted but very good and I wouldn't use anything else now. The dogs have Royal Canin too.


Yuk furballs .... horrible things. Ollie used to really suffer from furballs until going on the RAW diet. He hasnt had a furball for months now ... same time he has been on the RAW diet as well :lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> To cut a long story short our sanctuary had a litter of 5 x 17 day old kittens that couldnt stay with their mum.They were emaciated when I took them last night. I struggled all night to keep them hydrated(they have had antibiotics as per the vet). Today I took them into the vets and the nurses have kept them in all day giving them fluids and tube feeding them and tonight a senior vet has taken them home so she can keep a close eye on them. The reason they all rallied round and helped was for the love of animals and certainly wasnt money motivated.
> Long live Vet nurses and the vets they work so hard for:notworthy:


I hope the kittens make it hun, I have to say I have the utmost respect for the vets that we use, he came out and picked up fiddle when he's been run over and gave him excellent care even though he didn't know who fiddle belonged to and if he would get paid. :2thumb:


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> That is so true. My vets recommend Hills diets, because they sell it. Hills is mediocre quality at extortionate prices. Any owner can do much better researching their pets diet than listening blindly to people motivated by money.


Can I ask, what kind of qualifications do you have in the veterinary/animal field? As you are saying that my recommendations and reasons arn't valid/fact...I would like to know what you have to back that view up?


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 23, 2009)

After doing a lot of research into animal foods at college I would only be happy feeding a grain free diet such as Orijen. Yes it is quite expensive, but its such good quality and not bulked up with cheap fillers and it works out cheaper than 'cheap' brands as you don't need to feed them as much.

I would avoid anything in supermarkets like the plague, have you ever read the ingredients? They are just awful, and are marketed to the 'human eye' with colours and shapes, it appeals to us which is why we think its good for our animals, but its not that good at all.

The only cat food I would personally consider are:
*Orijen
*Burns
or a raw diet.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Pinkchi said:


> After doing a lot of research into animal foods at college I would only be happy feeding a grain free diet such as Orijen. Yes it is quite expensive, but its such good quality and not bulked up with cheap fillers and it works out cheaper than 'cheap' brands as you don't need to feed them as much.
> 
> I would avoid anything in supermarkets like the plague, have you ever read the ingredients? They are just awful, and are marketed to the 'human eye' with colours and shapes, it appeals to us which is why we think its good for our animals, but its not that good at all.
> 
> ...


Just out of interest, do you include rice in 'grain' ?


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *LisaLQ*  
_That is so true. My vets recommend Hills diets, because they sell it. Hills is mediocre quality at extortionate prices. Any owner can do much better researching their pets diet than listening blindly to people motivated by money._

Can I ask, what kind of qualifications do you have in the veterinary/animal field? As you are saying that my recommendations and reasons arn't valid/fact...I would like to know what you have to back that view up?


BecciBoo said:


> I don't know how you dare say that a Vet Nurse is motivated by money. I work very long hours and very hard for very little money because I love my job and I am dedicated to helping animals. As does every nurse I know.
> 
> We recommend ANY good quality diet, not just one brand...any practice can buy any food product as most order through the one big company that stock all of the ones I listed previously.
> 
> I understand that you can feed what diet you choose, but I think it is bang out of order slagging off the veterinary profession. Vets and nurse train damn hard to do there jobs and do its for the love and care of the animals. I have trained and researched for years and I believe that these are the best diets for dogs and cats, and I feed them to my own animals also.


but your just a nurse not a vet. a veterinary nurse is basically a glorified receptionist that doesnt mind animals. to take dietary recomendations from a secartary rather than a vet would surely be rediclous. some times people get above there station when it comes to jobs like that and they can end up giving advice thats wrong rather than admit they dont know. trained and researched for years?? your only a young lass and the training isnt that long. chances are your very good at your job but what makes your advice more acurate than say someone thats own and reared a certain animal for a number of years??


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's a bit harsh??

people can own animals for years and know nowt about them - they just muddle through or they do what their parents did in an age when knowledge was much more limited.

Not every pet owner researches what they feed their pets or how to treat their pets etc.

However, veterinary nurses do have to undergo training and are not merely receptionists. 

As I understand it, it takes a minimum of 2 years training to be a vet nurse - it certainly doesn't need much training or even intelligence to be a receptionist.

But maybe LisaLQ might like to enlighten us and answer her question?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

*Veterinary nurse: Job description and activities*

Veterinary nurses play a key role in the veterinary practice. They work alongside veterinary surgeons, providing a high standard of care for animals. Normally working within a veterinary surgery or hospital, veterinary nurses provide skilled supportive care for sick animals and undertake minor surgical procedures, medical treatments and diagnostic tests under veterinary supervision. They also play a key role in educating of owners about good standards of animal care.
Veterinary nurses work in animal hospitals, private practices, laboratories, zoos and animal welfare organisations.
Typical work activities include:

holding animals while the vet examines them;
preparing animals for operations;
assisting with surgery (under veterinary supervision);
carrying out diagnostic tests and administering medication (under veterinary supervision);
collecting samples;
caring for in-patient animals;
providing clerical and administrative support.
I would like to see a receptionist do all that :lol2:


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

lefty said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaLQ* http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/othe...-cat-food-brands-post5332880.html#post5332880image
> _That is so true. My vets recommend Hills diets, because they sell it. Hills is mediocre quality at extortionate prices. Any owner can do much better researching their pets diet than listening blindly to people motivated by money._
> 
> ...


It takes A LOT of training and hard work to be a veterinary nurse, and I am far from a glorified receptionist. I don't know how you dare...Do you even know what a Vet Nurse does!?! When an animal is anaesthetised who's responsible for the life? for the anaesthetic? for the recovery? The vet diagnoses the problems and performs the surgery...the nurse cares for the animal, treats it, recovers it!! 

And I am certainly not some young lass that has been doing this a few months. I have a BTEC National Diploma in Animal Science at full distinction (including a module in Nutrition), a degree in Zoology, atCertificate in Education (where I also taught Animal Science for 3 years) and the Vet Nurse Qualification and I am currently studying for the Veterinary Nursing Exotics Certificate. That doesn't include the years of experence and research I have done in my own time and keeping my own animals.


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> *Veterinary nurse: Job description and activities*
> 
> Veterinary nurses play a key role in the veterinary practice. They work alongside veterinary surgeons, providing a high standard of care for animals. Normally working within a veterinary surgery or hospital, veterinary nurses provide skilled supportive care for sick animals and undertake minor surgical procedures, medical treatments and diagnostic tests under veterinary supervision. They also play a key role in educating of owners about good standards of animal care.
> Veterinary nurses work in animal hospitals, private practices, laboratories, zoos and animal welfare organisations.
> ...


How many receptionist spend there days looking like this :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

BecciBoo said:


> How many receptionist spend there days looking like this :lol2:
> 
> image


I laughed at the scrubs and crocs, I laughed even harder when I saw the (what appears to be!) person on the white board in the back. Dunno why. :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> I laughed at the scrubs and crocs, I laughed even harder when I saw the (what appears to be!) person on the white board in the back. Dunno why. :lol2::lol2:


 
:lol2: I thought it was just me that noticed it:whistling2:


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

im using royal canin now thanks for all the advice :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2:


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

BecciBoo said:


> How many receptionist spend there days looking like this :lol2:
> 
> image


you could be replaced in seconds. all it takes is a phone call to labour ready:lol2::lol2:

after reading my post maybe i was a bit harsh so i apologise for that, but the way you post can come across as a bit high and mighty some times and is anoying thats all.
lighten up! this is what forums are for arnt they? debate??


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

BecciBoo said:


> Can I ask, what kind of qualifications do you have in the veterinary/animal field? As you are saying that my recommendations and reasons arn't valid/fact...I would like to know what you have to back that view up?


I havent said you have given bad advice and I haven't questionned your qualifications. Unless you are a vet? LOL.

Most people can read a sack of food and know what's good and what's bad, you dont need to be veterinary trained to know Hills is overpriced food compared to cheaper and healthier brands.

If you want to take personal offense at me saying most vets work for profit, then that's your problem, but unless you're a vet it was not an attack on you - quite the opposite, I've not said anything against vet nurses (I used to have one in the family, y'know, so slagging them off would not be something I'd do without getting a severe earful of her!).

But hey - you keep taking offense without cause, see if I care.


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

leggy said:


> im using royal canin now thanks for all the advice :2thumb:


 
Now this made me laugh out loud :2thumb: 

Well done on choosing a food for your animals. In amongst all the bickering and 'debating' on here :lol2: :no1:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I thought it was just me that noticed it:whistling2:


Nope, I'm nosy and whenever I see a doctor/vet white board/glass/chalk board I always read what's on it :lol2:


----------



## speedybob (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi,
I am just curious about the wet vs dry food, a lot of people on here seem to know what they are talking about, what would you recommend for a cat with no teeth? My mum looks after him now, he is a rescue that was badly beaten (we think), about 5 or 6 years old with only one and a half canine teeth left and cannot eat dry food, I had always assumed wet food would be fine for him to eat, but everyone seems to think wet food is not so good? what would you do for this guy? (Mazza) He has been getting wet food for years, I hope we havent damaged his health! (He gets a variety of pearl, gourmet and purina brands, in little tins and actually looks like the meat inside, the tuna looks like tuna, chicken actually looks like little pieces of chicken and doesnt smell like farts...like other brands of cat foods do...in my opinion, lol)


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:gasp: Sorry - double post as below!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Antw23uk said:


> Now this made me laugh out loud :2thumb:


I LOL'd too when I read that, as you can see!! 


speedybob said:


> Hi,
> I am just curious about the wet vs dry food, a lot of people on here seem to know what they are talking about, what would you recommend for a cat with no teeth? My mum looks after him now, he is a rescue that was badly beaten (we think), about 5 or 6 years old with only one and a half canine teeth left and cannot eat dry food,


My foundation queen (the cat in my Avatar) had all her teeth removed due to neck lesions when she was just about 9 year old and was eating dried food within a week or two and carried on eating it until I lost her when she was 15.

Her son is will be 15 this month and he has only 1 or 2 teeth left (can't remember :blush and he manages dried food fine too


----------



## speedybob (Jul 25, 2008)

would it be worth it to keep trying with dried food then? our only issue is that he sort of rolls it round in his mouth then spits it out and isnt interested, which is why we have stuck with the wet food for so long. sometimes when we add warm water to dried food and leave it to go kinda mushy then he will eat it (we do this as a treat sometimes in the winter), but then it sort of dribbles out of his mouth where his jaw healed twisted.
I may take some dried food round to my mums and see if we can get him on that, thanks for the advice!
Its helpful for me as well, as I am hoping on getting some cats of my own in the future, I miss having them around now that they live with my mum! Its funny how much of a part of your life cats can become, especially gummy drooling, hair pulling cats! lol...


----------



## Leliel (Mar 1, 2009)

so what should a good cat food contain? we have 8 cats of ages between 12years and 6 months, and they all eat countrywide own brand cat food (beef and vegetable flavour), and they all look okay (with the exception of the old man who's had some health problems and is now on a combination of wet/dry foods to help him put some weight on) the countrywide food comes in a 10kg sack for £10.99 and will feed our guys for about a month. It says on the back

Protein 30%
Oil 5%
fibre 3%
ash 11%

Vitamin A 15,000 iu/kg
Vitamin D3 1,200 iu/kg
Vitamin E (as alpha-tolcopherol) 60 iu/kg
Copper (as cupric sulphate) 16mg/kg

cereals, meat and animal derivatives (minimum 26% beef), oils and fats, vegetables (minimum 4%) fish and fish derivatives, minerals and vitamins. Coloured with EC permitted colourant E110.


----------

